# 'What gender is 'computer'?'



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2014)

*A Spanish Teacher was explaining to her class that in Spanish, unlike English, nouns are designated as either masculine or feminine.*

*'House' for instance, is feminine: 'la casa.'*


*'Pencil,' however, is masculine: 'el lapiz.'*


*A student asked, 'What gender is 'computer'?'*








*Instead of giving the answer, the teacher split the class into two groups, male and female, and asked them to decide for themselves whether computer' should be a masculine or a feminine noun. Each group was asked to give four reasons for its recommendation.*


*The men's group decided that 'computer' should definitely be of the feminine gender ('la computadora'), because:*


*1. No one but their creator understands their internal logic;*


*2. The native language they use to communicate with other computers is incomprehensible to everyone else;*


*3. Even the smallest mistakes are stored in long term memory for possible later retrieval; and*


*4. As soon as you make a commitment to one, you find yourself spending half your paycheck on accessories for it.* 


*(THIS GETS BETTER!)*


*The women's group, however, concluded that computers should be Masculine ('el computador'), because:* 


*1. In order to do anything with them, you have to turn them on;*


*2. They have a lot of data but still can't think for themselves;*


*3. They are supposed to help you solve problems, but half the time they ARE the problem; and*

*4. As soon as you commit to one, you realize that if you had waited a little longer, you could have gotten a better model.*


*The women won. *


----------



## pattydi (Jul 2, 2014)

I love this.  Thanks for an afternoon giggle!


----------



## Ina (Jul 2, 2014)

Good one Meanderer!!!  :lol1:


----------



## Shirley (Jul 2, 2014)

:lol1:


----------

